# Redhat 9 newbie stuck with "socklist"



## emican (Feb 7, 2005)

When I'm trying the debugging output for Squid 2.5 STABLE 7; I get: "commBind: Cannot bind socket FD 11 to *:3128: (98) Address already in use". 
After Googling that error I came across a page that said that port 3128 mightbe in use by another program. So I checked the socklist and ther it was.
3128 was being used by miniserv.pl
This file was in a Webmin directory. Can i just delete the file? or Should I remove webmin and how? or Can the port be stoppped?

Can someone please help

THX


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

you can stop webmin by going to the GUI in your browser http://localhost:<port number> also you can configure webmin to run on another port if you want to still use it but not on the port that Squid is running. Let me know if you need more detail =)


----------

